# What are some good sources



## Lynn_A (Aug 12, 2010)

I am setting up a home theater in our basement and I seem to have hit a snag on what to do for home theater seating.

I am likely only going to have room for 8-10 people, but I would like to offer them something more than a folding chair to sit on.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

A couple of couches, with the ones behind the front on a raised platform. Otherwise, if using laz-y boy's, just place them side by side and do the same. It really depends on if you are playing video games, watching movies, or watching sports, in how you want to set it up.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

+1, Maybe like 4 love seats two on one level angled and bit and two on the a raised platform behind the other two angled as well. May a table between both sets. Done!


----------

